# Tuned Skyline



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

MUST haves:

Rollcage
at least 500bhp
Good struts/underside 

Desirable:
VCam
Buckets and harnesses


Any colour, 32, 33 or (possibly) 34, though since it's going to be for track days probably one of the first two, in which case looking to spend no more than £25K. 

If it hasn't already got a rollcage though please don't suggest as I don't want the hassle of installing one, I'll only jump for the perfect combination!


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1992-Nis...193083?hash=item28799051bb:g:2zMAAOSwJTNb4uKm


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Yes I have seen that one, didn't float my boat!


----------

